# Clamp lamp / reflector dome DIY cover?



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Anyone know any good cheap ways to make a safety mesh / cage cover for clamp lamps or reflector domes?









Like that, only maybe flat, not domed to save space!

I have a few of them 26cm across - the cheapest I can get a safety cover is like £10 but i'd rather make one myself as i'd have to be buying a few of them

Anyone have any tips?
:no1:


----------



## dpfb (Jul 1, 2009)

not lat but i use sivs, with 3 holes drilled and the handle cut off and smoothed, secured with fuse wire. get a good corse one so the heat doesnt build up in the sheild and job done.


neil


----------

